# My Final 2004 Nba Mock Draft



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

NBA Mock Draft 6-24-04

1. Orlando - Emeka Okafor - 6'10" 257 PF UCONN 
The Magic will go back and forth whether to select Okafor or Howard up until the deadline. They choose Okafor because he has the potential to be an excellent shot blocker.

2. Charlotte - Dwight Howard - 6'10" 240 PF Georgia HS
The Bobcats will pick either Okafor or Howard. Which ever the Magic decide to pass on.

3. Chicago - Andre Iguodala - 6'7" 217 SG Arizona
The Bulls take a strong look at Deng but he is still raw. Iguodala has great upside and will be a future All-Star. 

4. LA Clippers - Shaun Livingston - 6'7" 175 PG Illinois HS
The Clippers need a PG and Livingston is the best PG in the draft. Livingston has the potential to be even better than Penny Hardaway was in his prime.

5. Dallas - Pavel Podkolzine - 7'5" 300 C Russia
Podkolzine is the top European player in the years draft. The Mavericks need a big man in the middle if they can't get Shaq in a trade.

6. Atlanta - Luol Deng - 6'8" 220 SF Duke
The Hawks select Deng because he is the best player available. The Hawks need all the talent they can get.

7. Chicago- Devin Harris - 6'3" 170 PG Wisconsin
After taking Iguodala they choose Harris next. The Bulls need another PG and Harris will compete with Hinrich for the starting PG position.

8. Toronto - Ben Gordon - 6'2" 192 PG UCONN
Alvin Willliams is not getting the job done and Gordon is the pick. Gordon has an excellent chance to become ROY.

9. Philadelphia - Andris Biedrins - 6'11" 245 PF Latvia
The 76ers take a strong look at Luke Jackson but PF is a huge concern. Biedrins has a good chance to become a Pau Gasol type player.

10. Cleveland - Luke Jackson - 6'7" 212 SG Oregon
With Kapono gone, the Cavaliers need another shooter. Jackson is actually a better shooter than Kapono and is not a defensive liability he is made out to be.

11. Golden State - Josh Childress - 6'7" 196 SF Stanford
Mike Montgomery will not hesitate to pick Childress if he is still on the board. Even though SF is not a concern for them, you can never have enough wing players.

12. Seattle - Rafael Araujo - 6'11" 280 C BYU
The Sonics need a starting C and Araujo is the man. He will provide the Sonics with toughness that they lack.

13. Portland - Kirk Snyder - 6'6" 225 SG Nevada
The Blazers might be swayed to take Telfair here but they believe he will still be around at 22. Snyder is too good to pass up and he plays hard.

14. Utah - Sergei Monya - 6'8" 220 SG Russia
The Jazz pick Monya because he has the potential to be a Peja Stojakovic, Manu Ginobili type player. He is a type of shooter that Sloan likes.

15. Boston - Robert Swift - 7'1" 245 C California HS
Planned on going to USC but money has lured him into the NBA. The Celtics need a big man and Swift is their man, Ainge really likes this kid.

16. Utah - Al Jefferson - 6'10" 253 PF Mississippi HS
Many people think Humphries goes here but Jefferson has too much talent to be passed up. Jefferson plays hard which Sloan loves.

17. Atlanta - Peter John Ramos - 7'3" 266 C Puerto Rico
They need to upgrade C and Ramos is the best C on the board. The Hawks hope this Latino is not a bust.

18. New Orleans - J.R. Smith - 6'6" 227 SG New Jersey HS
Smith is an athletic SG that has too much talent for the Hornets too pass on. David Wesley is too small to be playing SG in the NBA.

19. Miami - Jameer Nelson - 6'0" 199 PG St. Joseph's
The Heat need a PG to play along Wade and Nelson will be their PG of the future. Alston is good but Nelson is way better.

20. Denver - Josh Smith - 6'8" 221 SF Virginia HS
Josh Smith falls this far because while he is athletic, he still is very raw. The Nuggets grab him and hope he can play the SG position.

21. Utah - Kris Humphries - 6'9" 238 PF Minnesota
The Jazz will be excited if Humphries is still on the board. They passed on him once, they wont do it a second time.

22. Portland - Sebastian Telfair - 5'11" 175 PG New York HS
This pick is a lock. Mo Cheeks really likes Telfair and believes he will take over for Damon one day.

23. Portland - Anderson Varejao - 6'10" 235 PF Brazil
The Blazers now need a PF or C and they choose Varejao. They take a strong hard look at David Harrison but in the end, Harrison has attitude problems and Varejao has great upside.

24. Boston - Dorell Wright - 6'7" 210 SG Connecticut HS
The Celtics select Wright because he has good potential. Ainge is trying to build a future in Boston.

25. Boston - David Harrison - 7'0" 260 C Colorado
Harrison would have been picked higher if he played with heart. Harrison has great potential but needs to play with more fire.

26. Sacramento - Romain Sato - 6'3" 204 SG Xavier
Sato reminds many people of Mitch Richmond, a former King. While Sato will never become the shooter Richmond was, Sato is a good defender that the Kings really need.

27. LA Lakers - Ha Seung Jin - 7'3" 300 C South Korea
If Shaq decides to go then C is a huge concern. Seung Jin is raw but has good potential.

28. San Antonio - Kevin Martin - 6'7" 185 SG Western Carolina
The Spurs need more athletic wing players who can shoot and Martin fits that mold. Martin just needs to add more strength.

29. Minnesota - Joe Smith - Forfeited
The Timberwolves will not be able to pick because of Joe Smith. The Wolves should never have tried to cheat.

30. Indiana - Jackson Vroman - 6'11" 226 C Iowa State
Jackson Vroman performed well at the Chicago Pre-Draft Camps. The Pacers need help at C and Vroman is a solid pick for them.

Note : I have not included Martynas Andriuskevicius, Kosta Perovic, Tiago Splitter, Johan Petro, Predrag Samardziski, and Mile Ilic because as of right now, I do not expect them to enter the draft. Please feel free to comment on what you think of my mock draft. I believe my mock is a good one and I put lots of work into it. I hope I can get over 50% of the picks correct.


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

I think Ben Gordon will get picked higher than Devin Harris,

but as a Raptors fan, i like Gordon to TO


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Josh Smith?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Josh Smith?


:laugh: shhh... dont tell anyone that he dropped to the second round....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston passing on Al Jefferson and Kris Humphries for Robert Swift. :laugh: Well, I hope not :sigh:


----------



## jwill22bulls (Jun 23, 2003)

If the Bulls are looking for a guard at #7, and are not trading away the pick, I guarentee you they will not pass on Gordon, maybe not even at #3.


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

I apologize for not putting Josh Smith in the first round. I totally forgot about him. I expect him to drop though sort of how Qyntel Woods dropped last year. The Celtics might choose him at 15 but I think Swift is their man.


----------

